# Dauphin Island Vacation Condo



## fishinoversex (Oct 7, 2007)

Due to the economy we have reduced the price on our Dauphin Island Condo.
$125 a night,one time cleaning fee, and a REFUNDABLE $250 security deposit. 

Paradise on the Waterfront
Please call (850) 564-5406 for reservation information

We want to welcome you to your home away from home located on the warm waters of the Gulf Shore and along the pristine beaches of Dauphin Island. Need a break from the city life; Dauphin Island is the perfect place to immerse yourself in nature.
Home Entertainment and Connectivity

Each bedroom has a TV and DVD player for your convenience and enjoyment. The main living room features a 32 inch flat panel LCD television as well as a progressive scan DVD player. In addition, the master bedroom holds a 27 inch flat panel LCD with DVD player. The unit features wired ethernet as well as wirless connectivty for Internet.


----------



## fishinoversex (Oct 7, 2007)

We are not renting out the condo any longer,do to vandal's and theft.

A few members rented it and they took excellent care of our place,but some renters have been shit heads.

It is a shame,but it is way to big of an investment to rent out any longer. again Thanks to the members that enjoyed it.


----------

